# SVS setup vs. BIC



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello all.
I think I may be coming to a conclusion on setup.

What are your thoughts:
SVS setup:
SCS-02 for center, left, and right mounted on wall.
SBS-02 or the SSS-02 for surrounds
Sub: can't afford SVS so go with BIC VK-12 (great deal).

Versus:
BIC VK6-LCR. Now either 3 of them for Left, center, right (can get each for about $199)
OR
A VK6 in Center, and the DV84 towers for left and right (found the towers for $105!!!!)
Sub: BIC VK-12
Surround: Not sure, need help.

Versus:
BIC does have some nice "in-walls". The Moro M80's or FH6-W's. 

So questions:
1. I am willing to go about $1000-1200 for the surround, 2 fronts, center, and some surrounds.
With looking around I can do this with the BIC's or SVS (but not with a SVS sub).


2. What are your thoughts on which BIC setup would be best:
Go with towers combined with a VK6 center
versus
VK6 as left, center, and right
and what can I do for surrounds with BIC setup.
versus
"could" I do some in-wall BIC speakers, or is simply without question not going to be as good as the VK6's hanging on the wall or the DV84 towers?

- I found incredible prices throughout the internet on all of the BIC stuff, so willing to do whatever, mix/match to get the best sound for the buck.


Here are images of size of room and sofa, etc..if that makes a difference. I posted this in another forum, so may be familiar to some of you. 

Thanks for all of the help. I have really enjoy researching audio stuff.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, My personal experience with BIC has been that they do not preform very well. I know two people who have various speakers form them and I have not been impressed. SVS is in another class compared to BIC. Sadly their subs are also not nearly as good as SVS and there are other subs I would look at before choosing one from BIC.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks. I hear what some others have to say as well.
I guess for a budget build, and I am not a great audophile, they looked very competitive for price.

So, for a livingroom, would you then go with 3 SCS-02's for L/C/R and SSS-02's for surrounds, or the SBS-02's for fronts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally like the 3 SCS-02's for L/C/R and SSS-02's for surrounds, this gives you a nice package without breaking the bank.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Understood. But, for "prettiness" factor and best bang for buck, I am getting hung up on some really positive and a few negative reviews for BIC and acoustech line.

Does anyone really feel the SVS are as good as the VK6-LCR center or acoustech PL-28 center or venturi DV62CLR-S?

Also, if I go SVS, I will not have any option for the towers I mentioned above (at least for price point offered by BIC or Acoustech).


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

For SVS I would have to go with SCS-02 for center and mains. Am I correct these do not come with a speaker grill?


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

the SVS site indicates they come with grills,, even free metal ones if ordered in July,,

http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-scs01.cfm

Derry


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for reply Derry.
Everyone has been saying a lot about SVS.
Having a hard time comparing though. 
Do the SCS-02 really compare to let's say 3 of the BIC VK6-LCR mounted on the wall?
or comparing the SCS-02's to the DV84 towers? 
What do you think Derry (or any others that want to jump in)?


----------



## minuccims (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe consider getting SBS-02s vice the SSS-02s for the rears and use the savings to get the SVS Sub. You need the sub!


----------

